# erect moss conditions?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So recently I had acquired some erect moss, and was wondering what type of conditions does it like to grow in and can't? 
1) does it grow with alot of light or low light, or in both conditions?
2) does it need alot of CO2? or does it not require like java?
3) is it ok if I cut off the fronds growing on the whole blade, and tie the cutoffed fronds onto wood or rocks?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

1.) Does not matter
2.) No
3.) Yes


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

The experience of growers in Singapore suggest that unlike most other mosses, erect moss noticably does much better with medium to high light levels.... it does not flourish at levels where java moss is happy. Correspondingly, CO2 injection also produces much more accelerated growth. Your pruning method is fine. 

Recently, many hobbyists and LFS in Singapore have observed an en masse browning of erect moss specimens, which some credit to an adverse reaction to the local water supplies (folks who hardly change water report little or no browning). The exact cause is still unknown.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So now heres another question. How does one get moss in general to have alot of fronds growing on a single strand? I just love how erect moss has all those fronds on it, but my java just has a couple on a LLLLOOOONNNNGGGG single strand. Thanks


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Eric,

How's your moss doing bud? Just stick to the conditions I told you. They're fullproof.

Dennis


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

hey Dennis,
Everything looks good for the moss. I just totally love them. Well I have some in 2.5G tank with strong lighting, but no CO2. And I have the rest of them in 15G CO2 injected area with low lighting, which I'm goona move them to the 2.5G. Is that ok. Thanks Dennis.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Eric,
It makes more sense to inject co2 into the higher lighted tank don't ya think? One thing I have found is that moss needs time to adapt to the water, so many changes I wouldn't recommend. I used to constantly change things and kill them off, so its just from my experience. Either way I still think the moss will do fine.

Dennis


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Dennis,
I will stick to the conditions you told me. Just experimenting with them now. I plan on getting a stronger lighting on that 15G. Just out of curiosity, I know I see your not auctioning any X-mas moss or have any, but please let me know if your are going to auction any off, because moss seems to be my intrest as well as the plants I have. Thanks Eric.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll send you some, its pretty hard for me to grow.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh Thank you so much  . Well today I was looking at my moss in the 2.5G and some of it is starting to turn alittle brown just very slowly, but the one in the CO2 injected tank is doing really good. I have been noticing that the very ends of the erect moss turns towards where ever there is light available, like a sunflower looking towards the sun. So I'll just wait on that one in the 2.5G.


----------

